# Replace front buttons steel panel on v6?



## Tseg (9 mo ago)

Several months ago I bought a "new" open box Silvia v6. It was a start to a new hobby and after months of improving things (including my technique and adding a PID) I've determined the Silvia addresses all my coffee needs, when I was fully expecting I'd be wanting to upgrade to something 3x - 4x the price at this point, if I enjoyed the hobby (this is how all my past hobbies seemed to have gone).

HOWEVER, there was a big ding on the face of the machine, which is how I procured it at 40% off MSRP. Other than the ding, no issues. I did cover the ding with a Silvia magnet, which is kind of cheesy, but better than the ding. Is there any reasonable cost way to purchase the front steel panel and how easy would it be to do the swap out? What versions use the same panel? Do "parts only" machines show up on the auction site from time to time? How discounted are they, typically?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

FWIW i'd have never known there was a ding there, your magnetic badge hits the nail on the head (pun intended)...ok ok so i'm biased with that badge lol (Iron Maiden font)


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

A friends mum got a SMEG fridge for £200 that had a similar single ding, they also took the magnet approach and didn’t even think about after a while.

Ferrari do a spare panel but it is ~£84, which buys a lot of funky magnets or nice coffee…






RANCILIO 32330361 SILVIA FACE – Ferrari Espresso







www.ferrari-espresso.com


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

£84 minus any return on the old one if sold on Ebay...someone will buy it, even with a ding.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Tseg - I realised you are showing as US based, just need to confirm the V6 part number. Hopefully you can find someone closer to home if needed 🤞


----------



## Tseg (9 mo ago)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Tseg - I realised you are showing as US based, just need to confirm the V6 part number. Hopefully you can find someone closer to home if needed 🤞


The part number from you post was very helpful... found a US vendor offering the piece at $90USD... but to your point, I would need to confirm it fits on a V6. Maybe at this point I stick with the magnet.

Edit: Just noticed this on the website: 
Silvia Front Upper Panel

Fits: All versions of Rancilio Silvia, including the “M” version.


----------

